# Amp for subwoofer



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have began searching for my first 2.1 set up. I found this amp locally and was curious on your thoughts of it. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-804


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't own one, but many DIYers use the Dayton plate amps with positive results. There are better amps out there, but not at that price point with a warranty.


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

dougc said:


> I don't own one, but many DIYers use the Dayton plate amps with positive results. There are better amps out there, but not at that price point with a warranty.


That's what I have been seeing. A lot of reviews are good. Unfortunately I found this on craigslist, so no warranty I would imagine. It is only $25 though. 

I was originally looking at parts express bash 300 watt amp, but with this one so cheap, it is kind of hard to justifying buying the few extra watts. This is going to just be a starter build for me.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What subwoofer are you getting?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I had bad luck with two of these and one of the 500W plate amps - all mounted in Parts Express sub boxes, driving Parts Express 4 ohm subs. They failed at about a year old each - would not turn on. That was 3 to 4 years ago, so perhaps the new ones have been revised to fix the problem. I would be wary of a used one, however.


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

Mike P. said:


> What subwoofer are you getting?


That I am unsure of yet. I was thinking of going with a car audio sub, but I think I would rather have one meant for home use. I haven't looked into any yet. 



hjones4841 said:


> I had bad luck with two of these and one of the 500W plate amps - all mounted in Parts Express sub boxes, driving Parts Express 4 ohm subs. They failed at about a year old each - would not turn on. That was 3 to 4 years ago, so perhaps the new ones have been revised to fix the problem. I would be wary of a used one, however.


Hmm interesting.. 

What do you think about the bash amp then?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this for music, HT or both?

Do you want to DIY your own subwoofer?

What is your budget?


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

It is for both. But the HT will be more for gaming than movies. I barely watch any movies. 

That's what I was planning on. I just need to figure out what sub I want then start designing. 

My budget is kind of open. I'm taking my time right now as I have a few other projects ahead of this. I would like to keep it around $200. I plan on buying a receiver off craigslist(I've always had good luck there), and I have some basic speakers for now. I just need the amp, sub and then a box when the time comes.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I've had two Dayton powered subs in my HT system for about three years now, and not had any issues arise. I've also used Parts Express plate amps in DIY subs in the past and never had a problem.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

$200 will get you a decent driver for what you want, the bottom line will be how big of a box you want or are willing to have.


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I was something that sounds pretty good. I'm not too worried about loudness as my room is fairly small. 

I've got a pretty big space open for where I think a good spot would be in my room. It's probably about 2'x3'. I have nothing above it either, so it could go to the ceiling, but obviously I would prefer it not too.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

A.smo said:


> That I am unsure of yet. I was thinking of going with a car audio sub, but I think I would rather have one meant for home use. I haven't looked into any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never tried one of their BASH amps, so nothing to add about them. One thing that may have contributed to my failures is that I switched the sub amp power on and off with the receiver, rather than leaving the amp on all the time. That should not have caused failures, but who knows...

After going thru two of the 240W and one 500W PE plate amps, I gave up and bought a Hsu ULS-15 for that system. Problem solved.


----------

